# Can I remove CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL from config?

## Budoka

Recently when I compile my kernel I get the following message in the output.

 *Quote:*   

> >> Not installing firmware as it's included in the kernel already (CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y)...

 

Is this optimal config for the kernel or should I change it to CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=n and let it install the firmware?

So I guess my question is do I want firmware in the kernel or installed?

Thanks.

----------

## boerKrelis

Depends on whether you have drivers that you want to build into your kernel that need some firmware blob. Such is the case for an ATI Radeon I'm using.

----------

## el muchacho

Guys, sorry to bring this backup but this is exactly what i'm looking for.

I have the ATI RADEON (which uses /lib/firmware/radeon/***.bin) firmware.

As well as a Realtek Wifi card which uses some firmware too.

If I set the RADEON drivers as a module, I don't need to also specify the "in-kernel firmware blobs" while compiling the kernel, and i can set CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=n ?

cf.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> charles17,
> 
> There are four possible combinations for a module that needs fimware.
> 
> The module and firmware can both be in the kernel - that works
> ...

 

----------

## Ant P.

You don't need firmware in-kernel for modules, no. That delays the framebuffer load until after userspace is running though, which may not be a good thing if something goes wrong in an init script and you miss it while the screen's blank.

----------

